# Greenup Dam



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished a couple hours Tuesday evening 3:30-5:30,caught three sauger,one 18",
one 16" and the other 12".Was the only one fishing in the rain.From the weather report and river level report it looked like it would be the last day to fish for a couple weeks so I braved the rain.River didn't come up while I was there but seemed to be getting more color.
Jake


----------



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

glad you caught some good ones.
were you fishing from bank or boat?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Was fishing down on the rocks below the dam.
Jake


----------



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

you have a PM


----------

